# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A duhet besuar gjerave qe nuk i shohim ?!

## Gimi3

*Ekzistenca e Zotit sipas Fese Islame, sqarohet ne te kuptuarit logjik, mendor dhe shkencor.*

Le te flasim per temen e te mospamit.

Shpeshhere njerezit pyesin: *Nese ka Zot perse nuk e shohim?!*

Ne gjithesi ka aq shume elemente saqe megjithese ne mendjet tona ato ekzistojne, ne s’mund t’i dime se çfare lloje jane dhe se çfare permbajne ato.
Megjithese e dime ekzistencen e mendjes, shpirtit, endrres, ligjin e forces terheqese, elektricitetin, e shume gjera te tjera, ne s’mund t’i percaktojme ato se çfare forme kane.
Sipas ligjit qe:*“ Vepra s’mund ta pershkruaj dot autorin e vet“* edhe mendjet tona,  Zotin qe na ka krijuar, s’mund ta pershkruajne e ta perngjasojne Ate me gjesendi. Sepse mendja eshte krijese e Krijuesit. Si çdo krijese tjeter edhe mendja ka kufi. Nje krijese qe ka aftesi te kufizuara, s’mund ta pershkruaj se si duket Zoti,
Te gjitha Cilesite e Zotit jane pa fillim dhe pa fund. Jane Absolute. Mendja e njeriut eshte e kufizuar, ka nje kapacitet te percaktuar qofte per te konceptuar  gjerat qe e rrethojne.Per kete shkak ai qe eshte i krijuar, me aftesite e veta s’arrin te kuptoje Krijesin.

Meqe jemi duke diskutuar temen e te mospamit, siç dihet bota e çdo gjeje qe ekziston, nuk perbehet vetem prej dijes se 5 shqisave.

Te thuash : *“Nuk i besoj asaj qe nuk e shoh d.m.th. qe detyren e mendjes t'ia ngarkosh syve eshte gabim, sepse te mos shohesh dicka nuk eshte argument se ajo nuk ekziston!!! "* 

Ne bote ka disa lloje elementesh qe nuk mund te shihen, ne s’mund ti mohojme ato per arsye se nuk i shohim me sy. Per kete arsye 5 detyrat e 5 organave te shqisave duhen perdorur ne fushen e vet. Si nuk mund ta perdorim veshin per te pare, apo gjuhen per te degjuar, poashtu syrin s’mund ta perdorim per te njohur, perkufizuar, apo per te kuptuar. Kete pune e ben *MENDJA*.

*Per shembull: Megjithese e shohim se sa e lidhur eshte nje nene me femiun e saj, ne s’mund ta shohim dashurine apo dhembshurine e saj.Ate ne e ndjejme me mendje.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Ne mund ta shohim me sy nje ndertese te mrekullueshme.Mirepo gjenialitetin e saj si veper artistike ne mund ta paraqesim vetem me mendjen tone.
*

----------


## Gimi3

*Mos shikimi i Zotit ndodh ngaqe kemi kapacitete te kufizuara per te konceptuar Ate, bile edhe ne rastin kur Dielli eshte ne piken kulminante te shkelqimit te tij, eshte e pamundur ta shikosh.*

Per kete gje nje dijetar i famshem ka thene:
*
 Ata te cilet e kerkojne çdo gje tek materia, mendjet i kane tek syte. Kurse syte jane te verber per anen shpirterore. *

----------


## Gimi3

Dikush tjeter mund te pyes: *Zoti krijoi gjithesine, po Ate kush e krijoi ?!*

Ta spjegojme kete permes shembujve te tjere:

*- Mendoni nje tren me 80 vagona. Keta vagona i terheq secili vagon qe ndodhet perpara tij.Erdhi radha tek lokomotiva.Po lokomotiven  kush e terheq?. 

Nje pyetje e tille smund te behet. Sepse ne qofte se nuk eshte nje lokomotive qe terheq e nuk terhiqet nga nje tjeter, atehere prishet sistemi i trenit dhe keshtu ai smund te levize.*

----------


## Gimi3

Shembulli tjeter :

*- Nje ushtar ne ushtri urdherat i merr nga rreshteri, ky i merr nga togeri e me pas nga kryekomandanti e ky i fundit nga mbreti. Smund te behet pyetja se nga i merr urdherat mbreti. 
Ne qofte se edhe mbreti i merr urdherat nga dikush tjeter atehere ai nuk quhet mbret. Veçoria e tij eshte qe te jape urdhera pa i marre ato.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Nga keta shembuj mund te kuptohet se eshte e domosdoshme ekzistenca e Nje Fuqiploti qe i ka krijuar te gjitha krijesat e qe seshte i krijuar vete.

Sepse :  ligji i lindjes e te jesh i lindur, eshte nje gjendje qe i perket vetem krijesave. 

Smund te kerkohet ky ligj tek Zoti Fuqiplote qe ka krijuar gjithesine.*

----------


## Gimi3

Dikush tjeter mund te pyes : *Ne Zotin nuk e shohim.Ndersa lenden e prekim dhe e shohim. Nje Zot qe nuk shihet, si eshte e mundur qe mbi nje lende te cilen e shohim dhe ekziston, te ndikoje mbi te, ta drejtoje dhe ta sistemoje ate?*

Pergjigje:

*- Nje mbret, per te drejtuar vendin e vet pergatit ligje. Per t’iu bindur populli ai vendos njerez me detyre per te zbatuar keto ligje. Pas vendosjes se ligjeve qe do te mundesojne qetesine dhe rregullin ne shoqeri, do te thote se eshte vizatuar drejtimi i caktuar.

Tashme ai qe vepron kunder ligjit, pra fajtorin, ne lidhje me statusin e ligjeve, kapet nga forcat e sigurimit e jo nga mbreti dhe gjykatesi ia jep denimin e merituar. Pra, nuk ka mbetur e nevojshme qe vete prezenca e mbretit te merret me ate pune ose te dale vet ai ne pah.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Ja pra, edhe Zoti yne qe ka krijuar kete gjithesi, ka bere te mundur rregullimin dhe sistemimin e kesaj bote nepermjet ketyre ligjeve te persosura.

Te zotet e mendjes qe e vezhgojne me meditim gjithesine, do te dallojne doren e nje Fuqiploti te gjithesise.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Besimi ne Boten Tjeter*

Sipas nje sere kerkimesh qe jane bere kohet e fundit nga shkencetare astronome, tregohet se :



* Disa yje qe jane shume here me te medhenj se bota jone, futen ne nje vend te cilit nuk i dihet origjina e quajtur me emrin  Vrima e Zeze . 
Shprehet se forca terheqese, e  Vrimes se Zeze , eshte afer pafundesise.
 Vrimat e Zeza  nxehtesine, driten, zerin, dhe çdo lloj radiacioni, i zhduk duke i gelltitur menjehere.
Gjithashtu edhe yjet gjigande duke rene ne brendesi te tij humbasin dhe zhduken. Keshtu qe, per kete arsye eshte emeruar si pus pa fund.
Duke i marre nga ky pozicion, ne mund ti vleresojme 
 Vrimat e Zeza   si nje dere kaluese per ne boten e pashterrshme.
*

----------


## Bani gjk

Teme shum e bukur, rrespekte. Pytja me e pershtatshme ndoshta do te ishte : *Perse te mos besohen gjerat qe nuk shifen (me sy) ?!!!*
imam Aliu r.a ka thene : *Nese nje i verber nuk e shef diellin ateher nuk do te thote qe dielli nuk egziston.*

xhamie shembulli me lokomotiven ishte metaforik, mundohu ta kapesh thelbin e temes. Edhe mos u be kritik per gjithcka, me mire behu i arsyshem ne gjithcka (:

----------


## Gimi3

*RREFIMI I NJE UDHEHEQESI TE LARTE KOMUNIST NE SHTRATIN E VDEKJES!
*

Ishim te ftuar nderi ne Beograd  tek kryetari i shtetit te Jugosllavise , lideri komunist Marshall Tito, qe nga 83 vjetet e jetes se tij 70 vjet i kishte sakrifikuar ne rrugen e komunizmit. Ne dinim per emrin dhe luften me flamuj te atij njeriu, sakrificat e pabesueshme qe kishte bere ai ne rrugen per çeshtjen e vet, keshtu qe ishim te mahnitur pas tij. Per njerin  nga bashkepunetoret e tij me te ngushte, thane qe ishte i semure. Menjehere vrapuam per ta vizituar ne shtepine e tij. Prane meje gjendeshin edhe disa drejtore e kryetare te shoqerive te nxenesve komuniste, te ardhur nga vende te tjera. Kur hyme ne dhome rrinte i shtrire, pame se muret i kishte mbushur plote me medalje dhe flete lavderimi, qe kishte marre pershkak te sukseseve qe kishte arritur ne komunizem. 
Ky njeri  qe qendronte  mes 10-15 lidereve e kuadrove komuniste nga e gjithe bota, renkonte ne nje gjendje te mjerueshme i mberthyer pas krevatit te tij. Ne gjendeshim mes emocionesh te medha qe po takoheshim me nje komunist me cilesi te tilla.U drejtua me veshtiresi ne krevat. Sherbetoret vinin rreth e rrotull tij si ato fluturat rreth drites. Ne fytyren e tij dalloheshin rrudha e vija te trasha qe dukej sikur ishin germuar nga veshtiresite e jetes. Ajo gjuhe dhe mjeker qe i kishte folur miliona njerezve, i ishin thare. Duart e kembet  i ishin bere kocke e lekure.Ne qe dinim mire anglisht mund te flisnim lirisht me te. Per nje kohe u ndodhem balle perballe me kete marksist. Syte i ishin mbushur me lot dhe buzet i dridheshin. Ne fytyre i formoheshin shprehi aq te dhimbshme saqe sikur Brenda dhimbjes se vdekjes qe do ta ndante nga kjo jete, ai hiqte e vuante shume.
Kur e ndjeva kete, per ta ngushelluar i thashe:
“ Udheheqesi im, jeta juaj eshte shkruar shkronje per shkronje ne faqet e arta te komunizmit. Nuk mund te jete ndonje nga ne, qe mos te te kete duartrokitur apo lavderuar. Qe te gjithe jemi te mahnitur nga ju. Ju perjetoni nje respekt dhe nderim si idhull. Pse po ju frikeson kaq shume vdekja? Mbase me te vertete mund te ndaheni fizikisht nga ne, por sherbimi i paharruar qe ju keni bere, do te mbetet ne zemrat tona.”
Kur degjoi fjalen “ vdekje “, pashe se si u drodh sikur kishte rene nje termet i fuqishem. Per nje çast i ngriu fytyra. Shikimi iu be i serte dhe ritmi i frymemarrjes iu shpejtua me frike. Keto fjali qe tha duke u shprehur me te qare, me kumbojne ende ne vesh : 
“ Shok i nje ideali “, tha : “ une tashme po vdes… s’mund t’a shpjegoj se sa e frikshme eshte vdekja. Edhe nese jua shpjegoj, ju qe jeni te shendetshem e te rinj, nuk mund ta kuptoni ne kete moshe. Mendoni, te vdesesh, te jesh asgje, te zhdukesh… Shkuarje per t’u perzier me dheun, pa kthim prapa… Ja, kjo me çmend mua. Te ndahesh nga miqte, te dashurit, nga nderimet dhe postet… Mos t’i shohesh edhe njehere bukurite e botes. A s’e kuptoni sa gje e frikshme eshte?
   Pa vdekur ende, çdo minute, çdo sekonde une po vdes.
Vdekja eshte nje imagjinim aq i frikshem, saqe po vazhdon te me helmoje.
   Shoket e mi, juve, me zemer te hapur dua t’u them disa te verteta: Pasi te vdes e te behem dhe, nese s’ka ringjallje, denim apo shperblim, cila do te jete vlera e luftes qe kam bere une? Me thoni. Ah, çfare do te kem une qe paskam per te jetuar ne zemrat e njerezve te mi, ose s’paskam per t’u harruar apo kam per t’u duartrokitur?
*Pasi te shperbehem une, zerat qe me duartrokasin me nderime, krimbat dhe gjarperinjte qe ma bejne trupin cope e çike ne varr, a do te me meshirojne? Pa me thoni, per ku eshte kjo vajtje? Sqarimin e kesaj s’mund ta bej dot as Marksi, as Engelsi apo Lenini !*
   Jam i detyruar t’u shpreh nje te vertete:


*
Une tashme i besoj Zotit, profetesise dhe jetes se pertejme.
Ateizmi s’eshte zgjidhje. Mendoni pak, duhet te jete nje Krijues i kesaj gjithesie, nje Ligjvenes per kete sistem te persosur…*
Sipas meje vdekja s’duhet te jete fundi… Per ata qe ecin ne padrejtesi, per ata qe vdesin zullumqare, duhet te jete nje vend llogarie, ikin pa marre denimin dhe te drejten e tyre. S’mund te jete nje padrejtesi e tille. Une kete e ndjej me pergjegjesi, saqe miliona njerez te pafajshem qe i kemi shtypur e torturuar, tani me duket sikur me kane mberthyer ne fyt. Duhet te kete nje vend llogarie, qe do t’ua vere veshin “ Oh “ –eve te tyre.
*Perndryshe, njeriu ku do ta gjeje ngushellimin?
Duhet te kete nje spjegim per keto. Marksi per kete çeshtje ka perrallisur. Ai na i mpiu mendjet tona… Por çkemi ne? Pa na ardhur vdekja pas dere, nuk e pranojme?! Mbase pengese per kete behen postet qe t’i zgurdullojne syte.* Une jam ne kete besim or shoke, ju thoni ç’te doni! “.

----------


## Gimi3

Pavarësisht se sa kokëfortë mund të jenë materialistët dhe ateistët, një e vërtetë e vetme mbetet evidente: Zoti krijoi të gjitha format e jetës dhe sistemeve që përbëjnë thelbin e shkencës. Si rrjedhim, është e sigurtë që feja dhe shkenca janë në pajtim, përsa kohë që ato praktikohen në mënyrë të ndershme dhe të ndjeshme. Shenjë e këtij aprovimi të dukshëm janë *"shkencëtarët besimtarë"* të së shkuarës dhe të së tashmes, të cilët i dhanë ndihmesë të rëndësishme njerëzimit.

Një shkencëtar, që praktikon shkencën, bën zbulime të reja dhe punon për të sqaruar misteret e universit, është në të vërtetë dhe një individ që shqyrton artistikën e Zotit në thellësi duke u përpjekur të nxjerrë detaje prej andej. Për këtë arsye feja dhe shkenca janë një njësi e pandashme. Një shkencëtar është dikush që bën të dukshme Fuqinë, Artistikën dhe Veçantinë e pafund të Zotit në krijimet e Tij. Për këtë arsye shkencëtarët, në kundërshtim me opinionin publik, mund të perceptojnë më shpejt ekzistencën dhe njëshmërinë e Zotit, pasi ata janë të vetmit të zhytur në studimin e çështjeve të krijimeve të Zotit. 

Pa u habitur, ka një numër të madh shkencëtarësh që i kanë dhënë shkencës ndihmesa të rëndësishme duke përdorur lirinë e mendimit dhe mendjegjerësinë e përftuar nëpërmjet fesë. Këta individë jo vetëm që treguan se feja dhe shkenca janë në përputhje të plotë por gjithashtu i shërbyen shkencës dhe njerëzimit në mënyrën më të mirë. Shkencëtarë të njohur si *Njutoni, Kepleri, Leonardo da Vinçi dhe Ajnshtajni*, të cilët ishin pionierët e shkencës, si rezultat i vëzhgimeve dhe kërkimeve të tyre besonin se universi ishte krijuar dhe rregulluar nga Zoti dhe drejtohet nën kontrollin e Tij. Për më tepër, ishin besimtarët ata që themeluan parimet mbi të cilat bazohet shkenca, pra feja ka luajtur një rol kritik në shfaqjen e saj. 



Pikëpamjet mbi kozmosin të *Isak Njutonit*, i konsideruar shkencëtari më i madh i të gjitha kohërave, janë të dukshme në fjalët e mëposhtme:

* " Ky sistem kaq i bukur diellor, planetet dhe kometat do mund të burojnë vetëm nga sugjerimi dhe dominimi i një Qënieje të inteligjente dhe të fuqishme. Kjo Qënie qeveris të gjitha gjërat si Sundues mbi të gjithë, dhe sipas dominimit të Tij. Ai zakonisht quhet Zoti Sundues, Rregulluesi i Gjithëanshëm. "*

----------


## Gimi3

Është fakt i njohur se arritjet shkencore të Keplerit rrodhën nga besimi i tij fetar. Arno Penzias, fitues i Çmimit Nobël për Fizikën në 1978 dhe bashkë-zbulues i rrezatimit të sfondit kozmik, flet kështu për Keplerin:




*Ky është një triumf i vërtetë, jo ai i Kopernikut, por triumfi i Keplerit. Kjo sepse, pas të gjithave, nocioni i epicikleve u dha në ato ditë kur shkencëtarët akoma rrihnin opinionet e tyre. E gjitha kjo zgjati derisa ne patëm një besimtar të vërtetë e ky qe KeplerAi besonte vërtetë në Zotin, Ligjvënësin Dhe ai tha se duhet të ketë diçka më të thjeshtë e më të fuqishme. Mund të ketë qenë me fat ose ndoshta ishte diçka më e thellë, por besimi i Keplerit u shpërblye me zbulimin e tij të ligjeve të natyrës. Kështu, që nga ajo ditë ka qenë shumë e vështirë, por me kalimin e shekujve gjejmë se vërtetë kanë vend ligje shumë të thjeshta të natyrës. Pra, shpresat janë akoma tek shkencëtarët. Kjo nisi veçanërisht nga Kepleri dhe Kepleri e gjeti nga besimi i tij.*

----------


## Gimi3

Në vazhdim do të përmendim shkencëtarët besimtarë nga e shkuara në të tashmen, të cilët themeluan dhe zhvilluan shkencën moderne si dhe kontributet e tyre. Të gjithë shkencëtarët e përfshirë në këtë pjesë besonin se kozmosi dhe të gjitha format e jetës ishin krijuar nga Zoti. Fjalët e *Frensis Bekon* përshkruajnë qartë mendimin rreth krijesave të një shkencëtari besimtar:

*Ashtu si çdo vepër që tregon fuqinë dhe aftësinë e punëtorit,… ashtu është edhe me punët e Zotit; të cilat tregojnë Gjithëpushtetin dhe Urtësinë e Krijuesit.*

Në ajetet e Tij, Zoti pohon se një nga rrugët për të pasur aftësinë për të menduar rreth krijimit, për të pasur frikë Zotin, për t'a njohur krijimin si vepër e Tij dhe për të kuptuar gjithpushtetshmërinë dhe gjithëditurinë e Tij është të *"kesh dije"*:

*Shembulli i atyre, të cilët morën mbrojtës veç Allahut, është si shembulli i merimangës që ndërton shtëpi, e sikur ta dinin ata, më e dobëta shtëpi është shtëpia e merimangës. Allahu e di ç'adhurojnë ata veç Tij. Ai është Ngadhënjyesi, i Urti. Këta janë shembuj që Ne ia sjellim njerëzve po këta nuk i kupton kush përveç dijetarëve. Allahu krijoi qiejt dhe tokën me një seriozitet të caktuar. Në to me të vërtetë ka fakte për besimtarët. (Sure El-'Ankebut: 41-44)*

*Nga argumentet e Tij është krijimi i qiejve dhe i tokës, ndryshimi i gjuhëve tuaja dhe i ngjyrave tuaja. Edhe në këtë ka argumente për njerëz. 
(Sure Er-Rum: 22)*

*Allahu vërtetoi se nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Tij, e dëshmuan edhe engjëjt e dijetarët, se Ai është zbatues i drejtësisë. Nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Tij, Fuqiplotit e të Urtit. (Sure Al'Imran: 18)*

*Por ata, prej tyre që kanë thesar të diturisë, dhe besimtarët, besojnë atë që tu shpall ty dhe atë që u shpall para teje, edhe ata që e falin namazin dhe japin zekatin dhe besojnë në Allahun e në jetën e ardhshme. Të tillëve do t'u japim shpërblim të madh. (Sure En-Nisa' 162)*

----------


## gatusso

*Djaloshi I mençur*

Para shume viteve, gjate kohës se Tabi’ineve ( Gjenerate e muslimaneve pas sahabeve), Bagdadi ishte një qytet I madh islam, ne fakt, ishte Kryeqendra e ummetit Islam dhe, për shkak se jetonin një numër I madh dijetaresh, ishte qendra e diturisë Islame. .
Një dite mbreti i Romes e dërgon një emisar ne Bagdad për ti sfiduar Muslimanet me tre pyetje. Kur emisari arriti ne qytet, e informoi Kalifatin se kishte tre pyetje me te cilat do I sfidonte Muslimanet. .
Kalifja mblodhi te gjithe dijetaret e qytetit dhe e vendosi emisarin e romes te ngjitet ne një podium te larte dhe tha. “Kam ardhur me tre pyetje. Nëse me përgjigjeni , atëherë do ju le një pasuri te madhe qe e kam sjellur nga mbreti i Romes..

“Pyetjet janë : 

*1. "Cfare kishte para Allahut?" .
 2. "Ne cilin drejtim është Allahu?" .
3. "Cfare bën Allahu ne këtë moment?"* .


Shumica e asamblesë ishte ne qetesi. (A mund te ju përgjigjes ti këtyre pyetjeve?) Ne mes te këtyre dijetareve brilliant dhe studenteve qëndronte një njeri me djalin e tij te vogël. “ Oh babi im I dashur! Unë do I përgjigjem dhe do ja mbyll gojën” tha djaloshi. .
Kështu qe djaloshi I pershperiti kalifes qe te marr leje te ju përgjigjet ne pyetje dhe u lejua..
Romaku ju adresua djaloshit Musliman dhe e përsëriti pyetjen e pare, “Cfare kishte para Allahut? “ Djaloshi pyeti. “ A di te numërosh?”.

“Po,” tha njeriu.

“ Atëherë numëro prej dhjete e me poshtë!”, “ dhjete,nënte,tete,,,,,” deri sa arriti ne “një” dhe nuk numëroi me” Por cfare ndodhet para numrit ‘një’ ?” pyeti djaloshi..

“ S'ka me asgjë para njëshit- kjo është ! kaq “ tha njeriu. “ Pra, nëse nuk qëndron aritmetikisht asgjë para ‘njëshit’, atëherë si pritni qe te këtë diç para ‘Një” I gjithëdijshmi, I përhershmi, I pari, I fundit, shpikësi, I padukshmi?”.

Tash njeriu nga Roma I befasuar nga përgjigja direkt nuk mund te debatonte me shume. Prandaj pyeti,” me thuaj , ne cilin drejtim është kthyer Allahu?”.

“Me sjell një qiri dhe ndeze pastaj, “ tha djaloshi. “ dhe me thuaj ne cilin drejtim është drejtuar flaka.” “ Por, flaka është vetëm një drite shpërndahet ne katër anët, Veri,Jug,Lindje dhe Perëndim. Nuk është drejtuar vetëm ne një ane , “ Tha njeriu me habi..

Djaloshi tha, “ Nëse një flake fizikisht shpërndahet ne katër anët ashtu qe nuk do te mund te me tregosh se ne cilën ane është e drejtuar, atëherë cfare pritni nga Nur-us-Samauati uel-erd: Allahu Ndriçuesi I Qiejve dhe Tokës? Drite mbi Drite, Allahu është I drejtuar nga te gjitha anët e në të gjitha kohet.”.
Romaku ishte marrezuar dhe I shtangur qe këtu ishte një vocërrak I cili I përgjigjej pyetjeve te tij ne atë mënyrë sa qe nuk mund te argumentonte kundër provave te tij.
Kështu qe , si I krisur dëshironte te provonte pyetjen finale. Por para se te bënte , djaloshi tha, “Prit! Ju jeni ai qe bëni pyetje dhe unë jam Ai qe ju përgjigjem te gjitha pyetjeve tua . Do te jete e drejte sikur ju te zbritni poshtë ne vendin ku qëndroj unë kështu qe unë te jem aty ku jeni ju tash, kështu qe përgjigjet te ndihen mire ashtu si ishin ndier pyetjet e tua.
“ Kjo ju duk e arsyeshme romakut, kështu qe ai zbriti nga lart dhe djaloshi u ngjit ne podium. Njeriu përsëriti pyetjen e tij finale. “ Me thuaj, cfare bën Allahu ne këtë moment?” Djaloshi me krenari u përgjigj, “Ne këtë moment, kur Allahu e pa ne këtë podium te lart një gënjeshtar dhe përqeshës te Islamit. .
Ai e beri te zbres nga lart poshtë. Dhe atë qe beson ne njeshmerine e Allahut, Ai e ngriti lart dhe e vërtetoi te Vërtetën. Ai në çdo moment është i angazhuar në çështje të reja (*falë mëkate, largon brengosje, jep jetë, jep vdekje, krijon gjendje, zhduk të tjera etj.). (Sura 55 ar-Rahman, Ajeti 29)." .* Romaku nuk pat cfare te thotë përveç te largohet dhe te kthehet ne vendin e tij, I mundur . Në ndërkohë ,ky vocërrak u rrit dhe u bë njeri nder dijetaret me te famshëm ne Islam.

Allahu, I lartemadheruari , e shpërbleu me një mençuri dhe dituri te dinit Islam . Emri I tij ishte *Ebu Hanifja* (rahmatullahu 'alejhi Allahu e mëshiroftë ) I njohur sot si një dijetar I madh ne Islam

----------


## uvejsa

*Ne nje bisede midis nje astonauti rus dhe nje kirurgi:*

"Une kam qene shume here ne qiell" - tha astronauti rus - " por nuk kam pare asnje Zot e as engjej."

 "Edhe une kam operuar shume tru te zgjuar " - u pergjigj specialisti i truve - "por kurre nuk kam pare ndonje mendim."  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gimi3

*Roxher Bekon (1220-1292)*

*"Hijeshia e besimit ndriçon së tepërmi"* 

I quajtur *Doktori i Mrekullive* nga bashkëkohësit e tij, Roxher Bekon ishte një shkencëtar dhe teolog britanik i cili la gjurmë të thella në metodën eksperimentale dhe i dha fund shumë zakoneve arkaike të praktikuara në shkencën e asaj kohe. Bekon parashikoi një numër shpikjesh teknologjike që do vinin qindra vjet më vonë dhe ishte vështirë të imagjinoheshin në atë kohë. Anije, trena, makina, aeroplanë dhe ura lëvizëse janë disa këto nga të rejat që ai përmendi në shekullin e 13-të.

Në një letër drejtuar një mikut të tij, Bekon shkroi:

    Së pari, mund të ketë mjete lundrimi pa pasur nevojë të voziten nga njeriu, si dhe anije të mëdha që çajnë detet me vetëm një njeri në drejtim dhe që do lundrojnë larg më shpejt se po të ishin plot me njerëz; gjithashtu edhe karroca që do lëvizin me forcë të papërshkrueshme pa pasur ndonjë që t'i drejtojë.
*
Duke besuar se drita u krijua nga Zoti për t'i mundësuar njerëve shikimin, Bekon bëri vëzhgime në këtë fushë. Ai përcaktoi karakterisikën zmadhuese të lenteve optike dhe vendpërdorimet e tyre. Ai ishte i pari që tha se drita e emetuar nga yjet nuk e arrin Tokën në të njëjtën kohë. Së fundmi, Bekon pranoi se Toka nuk ishte e sheshtë por rrumbullake gati 200 vjet përpara Kristofor Kolombit dhe se India mund të arrihej duke udhëtuar në perëndim të Europës.*

Duke besuar se përfundimet në të cilat arriti nga vëzhgimet e tij ishin të dobishme për njerëzit që besonin, Bekon tha:

    Kjo shkencë, që kujdeset për mirëqënien e besimtarëve, është e vlefshme, siç e pamë në dijet e saj të veçanta të së ardhmes, tashmes dhe të shkuarës.



*Bekon, si shkencëtar, pohoi se shkenca nuk kundërshtonte fenë por madje mund të shërbente si një mjet i rëndësishëm për të bindur mosbesimtarët. Ai tha se "kjo shkencë është avantazhi më i madh në nxitjen e njerëzve në pranimin e fesë."*

Bekon,i cili në shekullin e 13-të prezantoi shumë inovacione teknologjike, tha: "Kjo shkencë, ndërsa kujdeset për të mirën e përbashkët të besimtarëve, është e dobishme, ashtu siç e pamë në dijen e saj të veçantë të së ardhmes, të tashmes dhe të shkuarës.

----------


## Gimi3

*Frensis Bekon (1561-1626)*



*Bekon, shkencëtar me reputacion dhe një nga themeluesit e metodës shkencore, njihet të ketë qenë një besimtar i devotshëm. Ai tha në Novum Organum se filozofia natyrale (shkenca) është "pas fjalës së Zotit, shërimi më i sigurt kundër supersticioneve dhe mbështetësja më e aprovuar e fesë.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Galileo Galilei (1564-1642)*



*Galileo Galilei është personi i parë që ka përdorur teleskopin për të vëzhguar qiellin. Galilei pranonte se Toka është e rrumbullakët dhe ishte i pari që dalloi rajonet e errëta, krateret dhe kodrat e Hënës. Galilei, i famshëm për kontributet e tij të mëdha që i dha shkencës, besonte se shqisat, aftësia për të folur dhe inteligjenca u ishin dhuruar njerëzve nga Zoti dhe se ato duhet të përdoren në mënyrën më të mirë. Ai pohonte se ishte mjaft e dukshme që Natyra ishte modeluar nga Zoti. Ai tha se natyra ishte thjesht një libër tjetër i shkruar nga Zoti dhe se të vërtetat e shkencës dhe të vërtetat e fesë nuk mund të sprapsin njëra-tjetrën meqë Zoti është autori i të gjithë të vërtetave.*



*Faqja e brendshme e veprës së Galileit Dialog rreth Dy Sistemeve Kryesorë të Botës, të cilën e përfundoi në 1629.* 



*Galilei pohonte se Toka është e rrumbullakët dhe ishte i pari që dalloi rajonet e errëta, krateret dhe kodrat e Hënës.
Poshtë: Dy nga teleskopët e parë të Galileos në Muzeun e Shkencave, Firence. Figura tjetër tregon lentet konvergjente të teleskopit.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Johan Kepler (1571-1630)*



Kepleri, themeluesi i astronomisë moderne, zbuloi lëvizjen eliptike të planeteve, përcaktoi një formulë që lidh periodën orbitale të planetit në lidhje me distancën e tij mesatare nga dielli, dhe kompletoi tabelat astronomike që lejonin llogaritjet e pozicioneve planetare në çdo kohë, në të shkuarën ose në të ardhmen.

Si shkencëtar, Kepleri gjithashtu besonte se universi ishte krijuar nga një Krijues. Kur u pyet pse ai praktikonte shkencën, tha: *"Kisha ndërmend të bëhesha teolog por tani nga endjet e mia shoh se si Zoti madhërohet në astronomi, pasi 'qiejt deklarojnë madhështinë e Zotit'"*

Jeta e Keplerit, i cili besonte se lavdia e Zotit manifestohej në çdogjë që Ai kishte krijuar, është një shembull se sa i suksesshëm dhe mendjegjerë mund të jetë një shkencëtar që pranon se ka një arsye hyjnore në natyrë. *"Kush i çoi arinjtë e bardhë dhe ujqit e bardhë në zonat me dëborë të veriut; po ushqimin për arinjtë, balenat, ujqërit?" pyeti Kepleri dhe pastaj u përgjigj: "I Madh është Zoti ynë dhe e madhe është mirësia e Tij dhe nga urtësia e Tij nuk ka kufi: adhurojeni Atë ju qiej, adhurojeni Atë ti diell, hënë dhe planete, përdorni çdo shqisë për të perceptuar, çdo gjuhë për të deklaruar Krijuesin tuaj. Adhurojeni Atë ju Harmoni qiellore, adhurojeni Atë ju gjykues të Harmonive të pazbuluara: dhe ti shpirti im adhuroje Zotin, Krijuesin tënd përsa kohë të jem unë: pasi prej Tij, përmes Tij dhe brenda Tij janë të gjitha gjërat, të ndieshmet dhe të kuptueshmet; pasi edhe ajo për të cilën jemi krejtësisht të paditur edhe ajo që dimë janë pjesa më e vogël e tyre; ka shumë më tepër përtej. Atij i qoftë adhurimi, nderi dhe lavdia, bota pa fund."*

----------

